# anyway to get bottle wear off pop bottles?



## cherise (Mar 6, 2012)

was wondering if there is a way to get the ring wear off pop bottles..??... basically the wear from the factory and pop machines..?..someone said to polish the bottles in that area??...any advice on what to use??


----------



## LC (Mar 6, 2012)

If the wear was really light you might be able to polish it off , but I still doubt it . You would most likely have to tumble it . If the wear is too extreme , a good tumble may not even remove it .


----------



## cherise (Mar 6, 2012)

any ideas on what type of polish?


----------



## LC (Mar 6, 2012)

I can not think of anything Jeff . I am sure others will chime in as the day goes along . Like I said , most of the case wear I have seen would not polish out by hand regardless of what would be used . Then too , that is just my opinion . Good luck with it should you find something worthy of doing the job .


----------



## olm911 (Mar 6, 2012)

Cerium oxide is a good polish for glass


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello Jeff,

 We've had a similar discussion in the past. If you are talking about case wear, I think you could polish till the cows come home, and be no better off.

 If I understand case wear, it is a series of conchoidal fractures in the glass from bottles knocking against each other at wear points in the filling line, washing line, pop machine line...

 You might try a magnified view of the areas and see what you think.





From.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Mar 6, 2012)

The WORST thing you could do is have a case worn bottle tumbled! That will make it look even worse. You're much better off, for display purposes, just putting some mineral oil on the case wear. It won't look as bad. There's no way to get rid of case wear, though.


----------



## LC (Mar 6, 2012)

I have seen one bottle with case wear tumbled and the case wear removed . It was very very light . As I stated in my post I doubt that it could be removed on bottles with heavy case wear .


----------



## cyberdigger (Mar 7, 2012)

Case wear = permanent damage

 There are ways to make the damage look nicer, but there's nothing that compares to an undamaged bottle..


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 8, 2012)

> anyway to get bottle wear off pop bottles?


Pop bottle is kind of vague. If it's ACL your pretty much stuck with it. Even if it's an exceptional bottle most collectors would rather have case wear than risk paint loss I'd think.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 29, 2012)

Spray some Pam on a rag and rub it on good.  Does wonders for sick bottles also.  Of course its just masking the problem.


----------

